# MAD RIVER GLEN: Roll Back the Clock Day - Jan. 31, 2006



## madskier6 (Dec 6, 2005)

OK, I may be getting a little ahead of myself here, but what the heck.  On Tuesday January 31, 2006, MRG will be having its annual "Roll Back the Clock Day" where you can buy a lift ticket for $3.50, the original price back in 1948 when MRG first began operations.  

I realize it's a weekday but it is very hard (for me) to pass up late January skiing at MRG for $3.50.  Are any other AZers interested in playing hooky that day and making it an AZ outing at MRG?

I went last year when we were lucky to have had almost a foot of fresh powder the day/night before.  For $3.50, it was totally epic!  :beer:  Although it would have been a great day even at MRG's regular prices.  Even if it is not a powder day this year, skiing MRG for $3.50 is a hell of a lot better than going to work that day.

I'll definitely be there.  Let me know if you'd like to meet up.


----------



## ga2ski (Dec 6, 2005)

MEEEEEEEE!


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 6, 2005)

nice, thanks for pointing this out.  it is going on the calendar for sure.  i save up all my vaca time for the winter for a very good reason: the best and cheapest skiing is ALWAYS mid-week, especially if it snows mid-week.  i'll see you there.

this is a nice bonus since i only counted on getting to MRG three times on my mad card.


----------



## salida (Dec 6, 2005)

yikes, count me in!


----------



## skibum1321 (Dec 7, 2005)

Have any of you ever tried to go to MRG on that day? Now granted it's a Tuesday but trust me you aren't the only ones with this bright idea. Let's just say I've never seem the mtn so crowded (not even a weekend with good snow) and we turned around and went to the Bush (where I had a season pass).


----------



## madskier6 (Dec 7, 2005)

I was there last year and the crowds weren't bad at all.  I didn't have to wait more than a minute or 2 to get on the single.  I suppose it all depends on the weather.  Last year it was cold and overcast with lots of fresh snow.

skibum: What was the weather like the year you went when you ran into crowds?

I do realize that this is not that novel of an idea and so we may run into some crowds if the weather is real nice.  I still believe, however, that it is worth a shot.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 7, 2005)

Even with crowds, $3.50 is hard to beat. Since I have a few free tix vouchers for MRG too, this might be a good time to go, especially since it looks like I can hook up with some other good skiers.


----------



## Rushski (Dec 7, 2005)

Too far in the future, but sounds like a good time.  Tried to hit for the anniversary a few years back, but it got pounded by rain.

See what happens on a few fronts before I know...


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 7, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Even with crowds, $3.50 is hard to beat.


i could not have said it better myself.  just ride the sunnyside double all day.  you don't "have" to ride the single, the line at the double would be much less and move a lot quicker.  still accesses at least 80% of MRG's terrain.


----------



## skibum1321 (Dec 8, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> JimG. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The double doesn't access 80% of MRG's terrain. The double has some good stuff, but I wouldn't want to ski it all day. The choices from there are really limited. The top half of the single is where the best terrain on the mountain is.

When I went it was a really nice day with good snow, which is probably why there were the crowds. Who knows, I may still be in for this trip. I'll see when the time comes closer. I have the Mad Card and a voucher from a trail work day so I'll def be there 4 other days this year at the very least.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 8, 2005)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> riverc0il said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with skibum about the terrain, but...

even if I had to ride the double all day, $3.50 is hard to beat!


----------



## salida (Dec 8, 2005)

3.50 honestly guys, even if I only rode the single 2 or 3 times I'd be happy, a dollar a ride to the top of MRG, give me a break you couldn't beat that offer with a stick!


----------



## skibum1321 (Dec 8, 2005)

salida said:
			
		

> 3.50 honestly guys, even if I only rode the single 2 or 3 times I'd be happy, a dollar a ride to the top of MRG, give me a break you couldn't beat that offer with a stick!


It's a good deal for sure. But sitting in a lift line is like sitting in traffic for me. Even if I have nowhere to go I just get really pissed off. I just don't know if it's worth taking a day off from work to drive up there when I could take a day off another time, ski for free (more like passes I've already paid for) without lift lines.


----------



## madskier6 (Jan 26, 2006)

*AZ Outing at MRG?*

Now that we're getting close to Tuesday Jan. 31 and $3.50 lift tickets at MRG, who's interested in meeting for some runs?

MRG reported 6-8" last night with close to a foot total since Monday so conditions are on the rebound!
Plus, the forecast is calling for snow on Sun night through Tuesday.  Roger Hill syas it could total up to 12" inches at the top.  I realize forecasts that far out are suspect but at least they're not predicting rain.

Who's in and what time should we all meet at the Single?


----------



## JimG. (Jan 26, 2006)

Unfortunately, I'm going to have to pass...I took some time off the week of 2/6 for the AZ meeting at Cannon and I just have too much to do at work to take more time the 31st.

Damned work!

Perhaps we can meet up another day later in the season?


----------



## madskier6 (Jan 27, 2006)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Perhaps we can meet up another day later in the season?



Absolutely!  I hear ya on the damn work situation.  I've just happened to luck out and be able to play hooky early next week.

I wanted to attend the AZ day at Cannon but unfortunately made other ski plans that weekend with some buddies of mine before I realized that was the AZ Cannon Day.  Oh well, I'll have to make another AZ outing.  We'll have to ski some runs together at another outing.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 27, 2006)

madskier6 said:
			
		

> JimG. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And now it looks like 1/31 might be a POW day too. AARRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm looking at a long weekend up at MRG sometime in late Feb/early March. We'll talk.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 1, 2006)

Bump...

Did anyone make it for the $3.50 lift tix?


----------



## madskier6 (Feb 3, 2006)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Did anyone make it for the $3.50 lift tix?



Yes, I made it and the skiing was very good.  Trip Report to follow shortly.  That's 2 straight years for me of $3.50 lift tickets with fresh powder and minimal crowds. :lol:


----------



## JimG. (Feb 3, 2006)

madskier6 said:
			
		

> JimG. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Smart move...this end of week weather is going to cost them whatever snow they gained recently.


----------

